# Green Chapel Research Project



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one, sometimes guys like you come & go so it is good to see the bees are working out longer term, and it is still a pleasure wandering through your site, I still like that pic of the lizards at the hive entrance they still there?

Not sure about the mineral oil in beetle traps, if it does not come in contact with the bees I think you still comply. Some treatment free beekeepers use an assortment of methods to deal with hive beetles even special bottom boards etc and still consider themselves treatment free.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

OT is correct. Beetle traps are one of the permissible items in a hive according to the rules of this TF forum.


> _Treatments do not include items considered to be manipulations or equipment including ...
> _....
> Small Hive Beetle Traps
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?253066-Unique-Forum-Rules


----------



## eyeonyou (May 1, 2013)

Oldtimer!
Glad to see you are still here. Yes, we are still here as well....plus the lizards. They still guard the entrance of our first hive. They have not moved into the second one. It is some distance away. 
To answer the beetle trap question: The oil is added before it is placed in the hive to prevent spilling. It's funny that it was never our intention to use them. It was a concession to our friend Terry Toler, who insisted on them. They do collect the little black beetles quite well. We change them only once a year now. Mr Toler is an "Old Timer" as well. 3rd generation beekeeper.
We are so Glad that you enjoy the site!
I re-posted this notice in the general beekeeping forum....Taking quite a bit of heat, lol.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Heat? You aint seen nothing!! 

Just look on it you better be sure of your facts it's actually healthy.

Anyhow here's a link to the other thread.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?293965-Green-Chapel-Research-Project


----------

